# RAM OC Stress Test; Which is better HCI's Memtest or Techpowerup's Memtest64?



## Leito360 (May 27, 2017)

I just bought 32GB of Crucial Ballistix Sport; I tested them with HCI's Memtest (until 100% only), it reported no errors, so i'm cool with it.
The thing is HCI's it only allowed me to allocate 2048MB to each instance, so I had to open 15 instances to allocate all of the 30GB of memory I had to spare, on the other hand, Memtest64 from techpowerup allows me to do all this executing only a single instance, but I don't know how reliable the software is.

I'll be OCing the memory until I find a sweetspot and that means I'll be stressing the RAM very often until then, using one of those programs, so I was wondering, has anyone here tested both of them and decided which one is better?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 27, 2017)

Help us out and just do the science.

However for a little more info the algorithm TPU memtest uses appear to be the same as every other memtest.


----------



## infrared (May 27, 2017)

Memtest86+ on a thumb drive is about the most comprehensive memory test you'll get as far as i'm aware. The windows programs are pretty good, but not 'as good' imho. W1z's Memtest64 works nicely, and you don't have to run multiple instances of it like HCI MemTest which is a big bonus.


----------



## Leito360 (May 27, 2017)

infrared said:


> Memtest86+ on a thumb drive is about the most comprehensive memory test you'll get as far as i'm aware. The windows programs are pretty good, but not 'as good' imho. W1z's Memtest64 works nicely, and you don't have to run multiple instances of it like HCI MemTest which is a big bonus.



The thing with memtest86+ is that ignores some errors HCI's Memtest detects, I don't know about W1z' since it's too new.


----------



## Enterprise24 (May 28, 2017)

HCI finding error a lot faster than any programs (maybe except GSAT on Linux Mint). I try TPU Memtest 64 but for whatever reason RAM is never fully test. I have 16GB but it test around 8GB.

Also G.Skill using HCI (Dang Wang version ?) to validate their memory before selling.

You should test HCI for at least 400%. People on OCN recommending this as minimum value and I read so many page on DDR4 24/7 thread at OCN and found that once passing 400% I never see people reporting that they found error beyond this.

Raja@ASUS recommend 500% for cache stability test.

The farthest error that I encounter is at 330%. In my case it is tRAS is too low. Maybe combining with a little weak IMC and Auto ODT setting as I test setting ODT to 80 ohm net some more stability.







Here is 1400% run with a little lower Mhz.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 28, 2017)

I also test this in a shop and so it's been run on several hundred machines and I have picked up bad sticks.


----------



## Leito360 (May 29, 2017)

Well, I'll stick to HCI's until memtest64 is more thoroughly tested, thank you all for the help


----------



## Sempron Guy (May 29, 2017)

HCI is my go to everytime I test memory overclocks. At least 1000%.


----------

